# Old Bullard insert



## Craig Swanson (Nov 22, 2012)

I have a chance to buy an old Bullard insert.  I have read about the problems associated with using these devices without running a metal chimney liner up the masonry chimney (which I have).  My chimney tiles are 8x10.  From what I have read, the problem is that the size of the stove exhaust is so much smaller relative to the size of the chimney that it cause severe creosote buildup.  I understand that there is a ratio of the two that determines if you need a new liner or not.  This Bullard has a huge exhaust opening (3"X24" rectangle).  This is essentially the same area as my chimney stack.  What I'm not sure about from my research is: even if the size of the stove outlet is essentially equal to the size of the masonry chimney, do I still HAVE to run some kind of metal liner up all or part of the masonry chimney?  Thanks for any help, this is a great web site


----------



## fbelec (Nov 24, 2012)

welcome to the forum. i think you would have better draft if you make up a adapter to go from your 3 x 24 to your metal liner. the insert would work much better and prob a lot less creosote with it that way. with also keeping the temps on the insert on the high side.


----------



## Craig Swanson (Nov 24, 2012)

fbelec said:


> welcome to the forum. i think you would have better draft if you make up a adapter to go from your 3 x 24 to your metal liner. the insert would work much better and prob a lot less creosote with it that way. with also keeping the temps on the insert on the high side.


Thanks for the reply.  I re-read my post and realized that I wasn't clear about my setup.  I do have a masonry chimney, but do not have a metal liner.  I do not want to spend what a liner would cost and was wondering about just placing the insert in the fireplace.  Thanks


----------



## begreen (Nov 24, 2012)

That is known in the trade as a slammer and is no longer a legal install.


----------



## Craig Swanson (Jan 8, 2014)

begreen said:


> That is known in the trade as a slammer and is no longer a legal install.


I'm still thinking about this and found this:  
"Many modern fireplace inserts and stoves require a FULL relining of the existing fireplace chimney using stainless steel piping. This pipe is available in both flexible and rigid lengths.

Here is how you determine whether your chimney needs to be relined:
Current NFPA codes require that the area (in square inches) of the fireplace flue cannot be more than 3x the area of the appliance (stove) flue of the interior chimney and 2x the area of the exterior chimney. Let’s look at the most common fireplace flue sizes:"

Therefore, this Bullard insert easily meets the NFPA stds. I can see how small 6" dia vents would be a problem, but the area of this vent is almost the same size as my chimney.


----------



## begreen (Jan 8, 2014)

Sealing a stove at the faceplate (surround) with no direct connection to the chimney system is what is illegal. The Bullard still needs to be at least stubbed up past the damper with a 5-6' liner that reaches above the first chimney tile and a damper sealing block-off plate put in place. At that point you might as well put in a full liner for a safer and easier to clean flue.


----------

